# Dog pulled from lake



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen on facebook, lost and found pets, a small white dog with a red collar,pulled out of a lake in a park ,possibly Spaniel or Jack Russel, not clear yet,poor little dog , cant bear to think what might have happened to it,how it got there
Forgot to say in Scarborough


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little soul - must have been terrified.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know, cant find anything else about it, i am assuming its a body,it doesnt say alive, so it does sound as if someone has put it in there,but no one claimed as far as i know, could be from away, poor little thing, made me cry just thinking how cruel someone could be , and how it must have suffered
I will update if i hear anything else, the poor little dog had a red collar on and was going to be taken to be scanned
No more news but the poor little thing was dead


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh, that's horrible!

I thought it must have somehow run off and lumbered in, and someone had rescued it.

As you say - the cruelty of some people just doesn't bear thinking about. Worst of all, they'll probably get away with it. Absolutely awful.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There must be something radically wrong with some people i worry if i stand on my cats tail by accident, thinking i might have hurt her,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Absolutely shocking.

I have to say though one of our dogs a Border Collie ran into Roundhay Park lake (part of it was frozen). He went through the ice, people literally dragged him out before we could even get there, that's how it seemed, everyone worked so hard to rescue him.

I am honestly not sure what would have happened if people hadn't have helped.

tbh this story sounds like foul play - dreadful.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have heard today that a cat chipped to an owner not far from me was pulled out at the same time as the dog, sadly does sound like foul play
I cant bear to think how or why anyone would do this, 
Poor poor animals, what an awful way to die, 
I doubt anyone will get caught for this, unless its possible to get some DNA off the collar the dog was wearing, but as far as i know the dog hasnt been claimed,whoever did this must be seriously twisted in the mind


----------

